# Charleston Piers



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

I an going to Charleston end of October. Any reccomendations as to piers or fishing there?


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

Never fished that area but the only pier I know of is the Folly Beach pier. I have been on it in late September and saw quite a few fish being caught. I have heard that you can catch fish off the battery. The only other option is Hunting Island state park in Beaufort. 

Did you get my PM the other day?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Folly beach pier is ur closest one. Its about 20 minutes away from downtown and is a good fishing pier.


----------



## LCAngler (Aug 25, 2007)

As far as piers around here go, you have a few different options. 

*Folly Beach Pier*- Wooden pier with lots of room and loads of seats. A restaraunt and public bathrooms are located on the pier. The downside of this pier is you have to pay a daily rate to enter the pier, plus a parking fee in most areas. Most fish there are really small like a foot or less, but an occasional bigger fish comes threw there from time to time. The majority of the fish we have caught there have been Bluefish and Small sharks.

*Cape Romaine Wildlife Refuge - Bull Island Ferry/Garris Boat Landing* - Located in Awendaw, SC about 15 miles from the Mount Pleasant town line. Concrete and metal pier spanning into the Intercoastal Waterway near the Bulls Bay area. Free parking, no entry fee, public bathrooms. ALOT less people at this pier. I've caught Red Drum, Seatrout, Flounder, and Sheepshead there along with a few sharks.

*Isle of Palms County Park Pier* - Wooden pier. You have to pay to enter the park, but its only a few dollars. I've caught a good deal of fish there, and some were nice size.


----------



## LCAngler (Aug 25, 2007)

There's 26 boat landings in the Charleston area, only a few of them offer fishing piers, this is a list of them. These are all free, public areas. You will catch alot more fish at these places then you will at Folly or Isle of Palms.

*Remley's Point*
Location: Charleston Harbor
Mount Pleasant, off of County Road 56, just north of Highway 17
Description: 3 lane boat ramp, 2 courtesy docks, and a fishing pier.
This is a great area to fish with every Inshore species coming threw the area. This area has a large parking lot that fills up fast on the weekends. In my opinion this is the best boat ramp in the Charleston area, with immediate access to the Wando River, Cooper River, and Charleston Harbor. 

*John P. Limehouse*
Location: Stono River
West of Charleston, on County Road 20
Description: One lane boat ramp and fishing pier. 

*
Cape Romain Wildlife Refuge - Bull Island Ferry/Garris landing (used to be called Moore's)*
Location: Intercoastal Waterway
Southwest of Awendaw, at the end of County Road 1170, south of Highway 17
Description: One lane boat ramp and fishing pier. 

*County Farm*
Location: Ashley River
South of North Charleston area at I-526
Description: 2 lane boat ramp and fishing area

*Steamboat*
Location: North Edisto River
North of Edisto Beach, at the end of County Road 968, off of Highway 174
Description: 2 lane boat ramp, a courtesy dock, and a fishing pier.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Folly Beach pier is your best bet ocean side, you can read more about the pier here. Another option is an inland waterway/cove pier that is attached to a local fish market/shrimp house known as Crosby's Seafood. If you look up directions to Folly Beach Pier, Crosby's is just half a mile before the pier on the main road into Folly Beach (2223 Folly Rd.). Crosby's only cost 2 dollars and you can catch a wide variety of fish in the sound, Folly cost $7-8 but it is good all day and includes parking (free). Good luck and let us know how you did.

Regards,
Cane44


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Folly will be closing for renovations on Sept 23. It'll be closed for about 5 months


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

cape roamain ferry pier is really more of a crabbing pier but you can catch spotted seatrout,croaker, and spots when the tide comes in up to that oyster reef.


----------

